# Kann man 32 bit betriebssystem auf 64 bit computer installieren.



## morice56 (31. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt wo windows8 raus kommt und ich sie gerne hätte, frage ich mich wie ich das anstelle um mein win7 64bit zu erhalten und trotzdem an win8 64 bit ran komme solange sie günstig für 30€ zu haben ist.
1) ich habe hier noch vista 32 bit rum liegen bei mir, die ich gerne verwertet hätte.
2) kann ich 32 bit betriebssystem auf 64 bit hardware(compputer) installieren?
3) angenommen es ist machbar, ich würde win 8 upgraden, kann ich mir dann auswählen ob ich 32 oder 64 bit system haben will, obwohl vista 32bit intalliert ist? Würde doch gerne 64bit win8
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke für die antworten.


----------



## inzpekta (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Version spielt keine Rolle. Hauptsache es ist ein Upgradefähiges OS mit gültigem Key installiert.
Beim runterladen von Windows 8 bekommst du einen neuen Key. Wenn du das installierst, musst du zwar ein 
OS drauf haben, kannst es während der Installation aber löschen und Win8 komplett auf eine blanke Platte spielen.

Und deine Hardware schafft das schon.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (31. Oktober 2012)

Also von der Hardware her ist es völlig egal. Entscheidend ist, ob die Hardware 64Bit unterstützt, nicht umgekehrt. Ich habe z.B. Win7 64Bit installiert und parallel dazu WinXP 32 Bit. Bei der Installation kann man eigentlich wählen ob man 32 bit oder 64 Bit (wenn dein System 64Bit unterstütz) wählen möchte.

Wie es mit dem Update von Vista 32Bit auf Win8 64Bit aussieht kann ich nicht genau sagen. Du müsstest wohl aber Win8 frisch installieren, Update würde m.E. nicht gehen. Ob man die Lizenz Upgraden / gegen kleines Geld tauschen kann müsstest Du mal direkt bei Microsoft anfragen, ich meine aber Vista ginge nicht so ohne weiteres.Ich habe hier auch noch n 64Bit Vista Ultimate, nur eine Woche benutz, leider sofort pflichtbewusst aktiviert und registriert. Nach ner Woche war ich so genervt, dass ich den PC platt gemacht habe und wieder XP installiert habe. Leider konnte ich Vista nicht mehr zurück geben, Geld verschenkt  Laut den letzten Infos die ich fand kann ich mein Vista auch nicht tauschen...


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub nicht das es funktioniert ein 32-bit System auf ein 64-bit System upzugraden.


----------



## morice56 (31. Oktober 2012)

Meine hardware intel 2500k, ASUS P8P67, ASUS 560Ti, Crosair 120 Gb SSD, 500gb Baracuda,unsw. Glaube auch das sie es packt, habe sie für Bf3 zusammen gebaut, mit Pcgh forums hilfe, werde sie auch mal unten auflisten wenn ich meine faulheit in griff habe 

Will halt eben meinen alten vista 32 bit, verwerten zu win 8 64bit, hoffe das es möglich ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2012)

Warum sollte es nicht gehen? Es wird ja eigendlich nur die Lizenz abgefragt und nix drübergebügelt. Sonst dürfte man ja quasi von XP nicht upgraden ( die 64 Bit Version hatte ja kaum einer )


----------



## morice56 (31. Oktober 2012)

Also so war es bei mir auch mit meinem alten pc, der 32 bit, win Xp 32 bit, dann Vista 32 bit, dann win7 bit, dann baute ich komplett neues64 pc zusammen, eines der altlastten Vista 32 bit würde ich eben gerne verwerten.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (31. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal, ob du auf Windowsanytimeupgrade.com was findest, das ist die upgrade seite von MS, da kann man prüfen auf welche systeme man seine aktuelle Lizenz upgraden kann.


----------



## morice56 (31. Oktober 2012)

CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Schau mal, ob du auf Windowsanytimeupgrade.com was findest, das ist die upgrade seite von MS, da kann man prüfen auf welche systeme man seine aktuelle Lizenz upgraden kann.


 
Danke werde ich mal nach sehen. 
Habe eben bei windowsanytimeupgrade.com nach gesehen, also bei win7 geht es nicht einen 32bit auf 64bit um zu wandeln, nur 32bit zu 32bit, oder 64bit zu 64bit up zu graden hmmmm, hoffe bei win8 hat sich das geändert.


----------



## Scroll (31. Oktober 2012)

Soviel ich weis ist das gleich geblieben, meine das auch iwo auf der seite von windows gelesen zu haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

Gut ein drüberbügeln fällt flach was ja beim Wechsel wohl kaum interessant wäre ( den Aufwand mit vorhandenen Leichen wird sich kaum einer antun ), aber Benutzerdefiniert -> Neuinstallation ist ja möglich was man so lesen kann.


----------



## morice56 (1. November 2012)

Selbst drüberbügeln geht nicht, sowie ich das jetzt verstehe kannst du nur 64bit zu 64 upgraden oder eben 32bit zu 32bit, ich würde aber gerne 32bit vista zu 64bit win8 upgrade machen wollen.
Was anscheinend nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

Hier mal lesen. Da es ja eine Upgrade Version ist wird ja quasi überall nur das direkte Upgrade erwähnt


----------



## morice56 (1. November 2012)

Dr Bakterius, du hast mein feiertag in schwung gebracht, ich glaube wie ich es entnommen habe von deinem link, das es doch möglich ist, nur eben wie du es sagst, nur neu installation funktioniert, ich würde sie eben auch nur deshalb instalieren.hehedanke dir


----------

